# Our first ever puppy Alfie



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcoming our new arrival Alfie the Lhasa Apso....

























Just picked him up yesterday, he was good as gold for the hour-long journey home and he seems to be settling in nicely. He likes his new bed and toys and loves being snuggled. He also likes to kiss his mummy.
He wants to meet Pickle the cat, but everytime he runs to say Hello, Pickle dashes off... oh well maybe one day soon Alfie


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Not sure why no one else has posted, I think he is super cute! Like a teddy bear.
Welcome Alfie!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

He is a cutie


----------



## Angiej82 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm Alfie's Mummy and I have to say he is the cutest, funniest and daftest dog ever. He is amazing!!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW!!! What a cutie!!

Glad hes settling in well. Im sure Pickle will be brave enough to say hello in time.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

What a cutey


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Angiej82 said:


> I'm Alfie's Mummy and I have to say he is the cutest, funniest and daftest dog ever. He is amazing!!


welcome to the forum 

alfie is adorable.


----------

